# Coding for Ankle Debridement; Arthrotomy; Excision Bone Cyst and Bone Grafting



## bones555 (Nov 1, 2011)

My doc performed an ankle scope w/debridement of a talor dome microfracture; arthrotomy w/curettage of bone cyst and bone grafting. The codes I think are appropriate for this procedure are: 29897; 28103. I am having difficulty with the arthrotomy code of the ankle because he did not drain or there are no loose bodies.


----------

